# Move to Corfu 2019?



## idiotmagnet (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello, I'm seriously considering buying a derelict/land in Corfu early next year. However, reading some websites, it looks like the Greek authorities are trying very hard to let expats come to Greece/Corfu. 
I have no blood connection to Greek, so what would the first steps be?


----------

